

Medical journal: "Health behavior models according to sermons of John Paul II" - nathell
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phie.pl%2Fpdf%2Fphe-2012%2Fphe-2012-1-233.pdf

======
nathell
This is a Google translation of a paper published by a Polish medical journal
(in Polish, with an English abstract). Despite being an automated translation,
it excellently conveys the scientific value of the original text.

The journal in question scores 7 points on a list of journals published by
Polish Ministry in Science. For comparison, "Nature" is worth 50 points. Those
points subsequently translate to the authors' evaluation factors, affect their
chances of obtaining grants, etc.

